# Why have all the PT FanBoys?.....



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

.....removed Perfect Touch from their signatures?

What's going on fellas?


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

moleman said:


> .....removed Perfect Touch from their signatures?
> 
> What's going on fellas?



Its Italian and tells lots of lies






Smokey


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

That means nothing to me dude.


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

opcorn: gossips?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Claudi... oh!

i get it :nervous: 

oh dear.

mook


----------



## frostmotorsport (Aug 10, 2007)

??????????????????????????


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

WTF?

who's moved on? not you surely?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Not interested in the grapevine Rob as it very often contains no facts.

I take it from your sig that you no longer work there. I understand completely if you rather not say why.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

OK mate. Understood.


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

Sorry to hear that Rob


----------



## myline (Dec 10, 2005)

I had been told there was something up but thought it was just talk by one or two people.

?


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

they have changed direction, now doing wedding and partys!

The Perfect Touch Wedding and Party Specialists


----------



## banzai g (Jan 5, 2007)

TR Racing now ??


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

interesting vvvvvvvvvvveeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrryyyyyyyyyyyy interesting:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Tweenierob will be doing my cars from now on. 

TR Racing.

Mick.:thumbsup:


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

m6beg said:


> Tweenierob will be doing my cars from now on.
> 
> TR Racing.
> 
> Mick.:thumbsup:


Amen to that Mick.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

TR racing?!?!

come on, you must be able to come up with somthing more "interesting" than that!


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

i can imagine it now, rather than PT this PT that its gunner be TR this TR that.

so guessing that all the faithful PT crews didnt go there for PT but for Rob?!?


----------



## banzai g (Jan 5, 2007)

Well It wasnt claudio doing the mapping !!!!!!


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Rob and Justin where the reason I had the whistely job at pt, they where the only two guys at pt who showed any interest in my car, hence the main reason I approached them to rebuild the Taisan's engine. 

The whistely job was a pt car I have since pulled it out of the car park at pt where it sat rotting along with some others and looking very sorry for itself. After claud trying four times to fix a problem with the head a valve snapped and landed in number 6 piston, all the don't worry bull that I listened too for going on 6 months has come to an end, thank God. Some people don't see the car or the enthusiast, they see pound signs.

Justin has taken all the bits I collected on Friday and is going to crack on with the build as soon as he can.

One thing I cant stand is being lied too. I for one cant spend my hard earned with someone I have no confidence in and whom I know to be lying to my face.





Smokey :smokin:


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

I hope Scott dose'nt leave Abbey motors ,I wont go anymore Lol:bawling:


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

Smokey 1 said:


> Rob and Justin where the reason I had the whistely job at pt, they where the only two guys at pt who showed any interest in my car, hence the main reason I approached them to rebuild the Taisan's engine.
> 
> The whistely job was a pt car I have since pulled it out of the car park at pt where it sat rotting along with some others and looking very sorry for itself. After claud trying four times to fix a problem with the head a valve snapped and landed in number 6 piston, all the don't worry bull that I listened too for going on 6 months has come to an end, thank God. Some people don't see the car or the enthusiast, they see pound signs.
> 
> ...


if thats the case then why the **** did you lot keep banging on about PT this and PT that when you knew that claudio was pissing about. 
i found this out ages ago. I found Rob and justin ok but really didnt like cladios attitude.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

interesting John. A real shame no doubt. There is nothing worse than believing in someone, and investing in them only to be screwed over. doesn't matter how much money you've got, no-one deserves to be ****ed about.

Hopefully however, you'll be able to rescue some of the good elements of your association with PT (Rob and Justin) and go on to greater things.

certianly the whistley job was awesome to behold at the RR day

mook


----------



## myline (Dec 10, 2005)

kin ell,


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

minifreak said:


> if thats the case then why the **** did you lot keep banging on about PT this and PT that when you knew that claudio was pissing about.
> i found this out ages ago. I found Rob and justin ok but really didnt like cladios attitude.


By lot I assume you mean myself and Mick?
Look at my threads in the members gallery, it is all there.
One stops and the other starts, on the back burner as I put it




Mookistar said:


> interesting John. A real shame no doubt. There is nothing worse than believing in someone, and investing in them only to be screwed over. doesn't matter how much money you've got, no-one deserves to be ****ed about.
> 
> Hopefully however, you'll be able to rescue some of the good elements of your association with PT (Rob and Justin) and go on to greater things.
> 
> ...


Cheers Mook, I know that Justin will do a great job as always and fingers crossed the whistely job will be back on the road soon.

Hind sight is a wonderful thing but in this instance it has left a bitter taste








Smokey :smokin:


----------



## WPL (Sep 24, 2004)

Can someone fill me in?? 

Good job I just got Rob to map my car in time:chuckle:


----------



## MartinC (Jan 1, 2006)

Well it has finally happened then.


----------



## banzai g (Jan 5, 2007)

I agree with minifreak !!!!! 
Claudio was a bit o an arse !
When my car was at Pt getting mapped and a inspection,there was a few probs with it . 
Some which i thought were minor !!!!! But Claudio give me a bullsh?t story ! 
I had to wait to the next day to get my car which didnt please me one bit.
Didnt like his attitude at all.
But fairplay to Rob and Justin !!!!!!!! 
Great guys and best of luck to them.
Ill be using Robs service again very very soon. :thumbsup:


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Why the hell is all this coming out after Tweenie rob has left?

When he was there there was nothing but how good perfect touch was?

Fair play to Rob he is a good guy and wish him well in his own business.


----------



## Grex (Jan 2, 2005)

"giggle"


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Grex said:


> "giggle"


Lol


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Did Tweenie Rob not own PT??
The way all the PT praise was been thrown about I thought Rob was the top dog in charge of it all??

Not nice when things don't work out though, so best of luck Rob with your new venture.


----------



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

so i bet we will be starting a new BEST GARAGE POLL then


----------



## Shakey Finch (Jul 5, 2005)

This sh1t is priceless! After all the constant prase and arse licking about Perfect Touch, mainly from that bloke with the yellow 33, it ends up like this....

Not so Perfect after all!!

Can't wait for episode 2 where Mr Yellow and his bunch of followers give it large about what ever new tuner comes out of this!

The grass is always greener!!

CLASSIC


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

I have left PT.

The only reason i was there was because of Rob and Justin.
Without Rob and Justin there it will never be the same.

Rob never owned PT as most people think. But he now owns TR Racing.

I am gonna leave it at that.


Mick


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

No offence mick, but i think its pretty bad that alot of people have gone to PT as a result of the contant promotion that was posted on here. but you yourself knew that the only good thing at PT was Rob and Justin. and the truth was that it was run by someone much less entusiastic.

i feel sorry for the people who keep going there unknowing that the main 2 that gave it a good rep have actually left. leaving them with there car at a place that i wouldnt leave my old pants!


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

minifreak said:


> No offence mick, but i think its pretty bad that alot of people have gone to PT as a result of the contant promotion that was posted on here. but you yourself knew that the only good thing at PT was Rob and Justin. and the truth was that it was run by someone much less entusiastic.
> 
> i feel sorry for the people who keep going there unknowing that the main 2 that gave it a good rep have actually left. leaving them with there car at a place that i wouldnt leave my old pants!


No dude i am warning people.

Rob hasn't left as yet.

Mick


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

any idea how long till he does?


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

minifreak said:


> any idea how long till he does?


dunno mate. soon 


Mick


----------



## nozza1 (Jan 13, 2007)

sorry to hear the bad news.

Just hope you guys move closer to the midlands, need a good quality tuner around these sides, nothing around apart from a bunch of cowboys.

So think of us gtr owners in the midlands!!


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

I guess the dent in my front wing and scratch on my drivers door wont get fixed then


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

My car is going there monday will i be safe for a service


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

This is the prob now, cars booked in, cars half finished, I think some people have some head scratching to do and some decisions to make.


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

my car is booked for a full service tomorrow hopefully it will be ok


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

aferx said:


> my car is booked for a full service tomorrow hopefully it will be ok


I'm sure it'll be fine mate...it's a service.

Otherwise cancel it and book it in with someone else if your worried.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Is there a theme here......



m6beg said:


> Well what can i say.You have surpassed yourselves yet again.
> Big thank's to everyone at Abbey.
> (especially Dan. You are the man)





m6beg said:


> Mate for the cost of the fuel in your car. Perfect Touch all the way.
> Best Fcon mappers in the UK Deffo.


----------



## SB-Performance (Jul 27, 2008)

Rob, if your thinking of a location you think is ideal (location does mean a lot), one area to think about is around Yorkshire, even better if you still have the software to do Fcon's. Reason being, most power writers are far down south, there aren't any in this region. Bearing in mind that events such as TOTB are within the area, Elvington and York Raceway are close by etc there must be quite a few people in the area who are interested in cars and will appreciate a highly respected tuner, such as yourself. 
Plus, you get to move back to Leeds, lol.

About the whole PT thing, funnily enough, whilst watching "The White" run at TOTB against Keith, I was showing a friend who was who within the PT team, as he (I think) is a member on here too. I mentioned that Claudio didnt seem that passionate and enthusiastic about cars and was more just about the money, his attitude gave me this impression and that was just the way I "read" him, but the others seem to be decent guys, including his younger brother (doesnt seem as interested in cars but seems a good lad, who just "does what big brother tells him"). 
I cant say his way of being money orientated is wrong, he is trying to run a business and did make money, probably better than some of us would do as we sometimes let our passion come before the business. *If* he has lied, that would be wrong though, very wrong..."You would rather know a thief than a lier".


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

all I know is that Rob seriously knows his shit, I say this factually, and I haven't even met him in person!

If a guy can solve a problem in Korea while standing next to a dyno in the UK, he IS the man.

If he didn't own Perfect Touch (I also thought he did), he damned well needs to be running his own shop. Talent in a certain field gets wasted when you're working for a paycheck - I went off on my own and went from skint to, well still skint but there's a lot more work that gets done on my car


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

i think its terrible that people raved about PT whan some knew full well that the owner was an arse.

now theres people stuck with cars un finished there.

real shame

RK all the way:chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Rob should go to Abbey, that would cause a glitch or two in the Matrix! 

mook


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Mookistar said:


> Rob should go to Abbey, that would cause a glitch or two in the Matrix!


KaaaaBLLLAAAMMMMoooooooo!


----------



## moosedoog (Jul 13, 2006)

Mookistar said:


> Rob should go to Abbey, that would cause a glitch or two in the Matrix!
> 
> mook


ahh mook you cant half tell em can you!!! ironically ive had no dealings with any tuner on here and i still almost spat coffee on the screen when i read that.........what does that tell you????

im thinking of having my car re mapped and on reputation alone was probably thinking along the lines of P.T, what do i do now?????  

rob if youre as good as ive been led to believe come down a bit closer to the south west mate, not so far for me to go.........


----------



## simplymo (Mar 25, 2006)

what most of you are leaving out is when praise goes to PT...Rob's name is always in the same sentence...


----------



## Grex (Jan 2, 2005)

Fuggles said:


> Is there a theme here......


You beat me to it, exactly what I was thinking tbh.


----------



## simplymo (Mar 25, 2006)

moosedoog said:


> im thinking of having my car re mapped and on reputation alone was probably thinking along the lines of P.T, what do i do now?????
> 
> rob if youre as good as ive been led to believe come down a bit closer to the south west mate, not so far for me to go.........





Rob travels alot further than the south west for mapping...give him a shout


----------



## Corsa1 (Sep 8, 2003)

To many people up north
[email protected]


----------



## DRAGON (Nov 12, 2003)

simplymo said:


> Rob travels alot further than the south west for mapping...give him a shout



Well if he wants to do a southwest mapping Weekend he can use my garage as a base, as long as he as a look over my stagea for me:thumbsup:


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

OMFG!! This is a bit of a turnaround isnt it????

After reading all the posts so far I'm with Minifreak on this... the fact that some folks *constantly *made PT out to be the gods of tuning KNOWING FULL WELL that it was perhaps only 1 or 2 employees that were fine is the biggest piece of hipocrisy that I have read in a long time....

It was "PT this" and "PT that". Now it seems all was/is not rosy in the garden and folks seem to be spitting out dummies.... *sigh* priceless IMHO. This is EXACTLY what some people on the forum have been going on about again and again despite the fanboys who would shoot any dissenter down in flames. I hope to god the fanboys have learnt their lesson from this episode.

Having only met Rob briefly and not had dealings with PT I would say its never nice when association end bitterly. I wish Rob much success for the future and I'm sure that his reputation will continue to bring the work in. As for those that remain, I hope they learn from this and move on. 

Rob, you should move down near Southampton mate :chuckle:...weathers always nice down here.. All the best.

Grex, go on mate..I'm sure your dying to have a pop over this.....you know you want to :chuckle: :chuckle:

TT


----------



## myline (Dec 10, 2005)

lots of comments here from people who have never been to this garage.
what's a service on a skyline.
oil and filter and petrol filter.
oil and filter.
that's a skyline service, see nissan skyline gtr brooklands road test book.
iridium plugs last ages, air filters do yourself, brakes do them when needed.
if you've got a skyline you are doing things to it and keeping an eye on it all the time, service intervals, no such thing.


----------



## Grex (Jan 2, 2005)

tarmac terror said:


> Grex, go on mate..I'm sure your dying to have a pop over this.....you know you want to :chuckle: :chuckle:
> 
> TT


Its christmas in the Grex household :chuckle: :chuckle: 

Its all been said a million times before in threads which died long ago.

Interesting how things pan out over time though, and how stuff comes out of the woodwork.

I wonder when we'll be seeing the Lemon run again :banned:


----------



## boppa (May 31, 2006)

DRAGON said:


> Well if he wants to do a southwest mapping Weekend he can use my garage as a base, as long as he as a look over my stagea for me:thumbsup:


That will be fine for Road mapping , but what about the people with Fcon that require Robs services. I thought it was a requirement from HKS that you have to have a dyno and some sort of USB interface thingy . is it a dongle?


----------



## DRAGON (Nov 12, 2003)

i think HKS just use the dyno thing to verify the 'seriousness' of the tuner. Then give out the dongle dangle.


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

Threads like this are why I love GTR.co.uk forum and still read it long after my GTR went! 

I'd been expecting the usual totb/silly season and wasn't disappointed but this is better than Eastenders! :chuckle: :chuckle: 

And Grex, I bet your face is starting to ache from all that grinning  :chuckle:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

if claudios got any sense he'll sell up to Rob and Justin/mick and john. not sure how his trade will be otherwise?

mok


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Grex said:


> Its christmas in the Grex household :chuckle: :chuckle:
> 
> Its all been said a million times before in threads which died long ago.
> 
> ...


Indeed mate, right there with you...

TT


----------



## alkesh_inc (Nov 10, 2006)

Smokey 1 said:


> Rob and Justin where the reason I had the whistely job at pt, they where the only two guys at pt who showed any interest in my car, hence the main reason I approached them to rebuild the Taisan's engine.
> 
> The whistely job was a pt car I have since pulled it out of the car park at pt where it sat rotting along with some others and looking very sorry for itself. Some people don't see the car or the enthusiast, they see pound signs.
> 
> ...


Whole heartedly agree, I cant deal with liars and ppl i have no trust in. I went to Pt for Rob and Claudio knows this. Out of a 24 month relationship with PT my car was on the road a totol of 14 months, the rest of the time it was rooting in the car park. In fact i left it there for a turbo change last month, which normally takes a day from what im told and it took a month!!!.....im wasn't too pleased and will not be using PT again. (in fact i think you were there when i came to collect it)

Told Rob along time ago that when you leave alot of ppl would go with you. Let me know where the new place is as will need a service and the rest too. 



Alkesh


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

So why the **** did everyone bang on about PT this and PT that when it was treating people like *****? (not saying all customers were treated like this)

irritates me that all the truth comes out now rob and justin are leaving, but ofr the past 6+ months the sun has been shining out of PTs ass.

Used PT in its early days and Rob did some mapping, done a good job and i was happy, but i felt claudio took the piss with the price. charged me 1 full hour at full price to fit a fuel pressure reg. it took 5 mins and only reason i didnt do it was because i didnt want to drive my car there without correct pressure. that was for my old car and i have to say robs map was fine for the time i owned the car.

i use RK for the skyline, reason being is what you see is what you get, no bollocks, no piss taking. and no skyline tax (btw dont let ron know that it exhists lol)


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

minifreak said:


> So why the **** did everyone bang on about PT this and PT that when it was treating people like *****? (not saying all customers were treated like this)
> 
> irritates me that all the truth comes out now rob and justin are leaving, but ofr the past 6+ months the sun has been shining out of PTs ass.
> 
> ...



how many times do you need to hear it dude. PT was for me and many others Rob and Justin, I gave Claudio plenty of chances to sort my car out and he never. 





Smokey :smokin:


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

not just directed just at you or mick mate. There were plenty of PTfans who littered this place with pointless threads. 

Most posted were all about PT as a whole and not single out just justin and Rob.


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

minifreak said:


> not just directed just at you or mick mate. There were plenty of PTfans who littered this place with pointless threads


Pointless threads? surely no one would go out of there way to post a new thread without trying to make a point or ask a question that they never knew the answer too ?




Smokey :smokin:


----------



## Andy W (Dec 31, 2005)

you guys need to buy one of those machines to print out stickers


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Grex said:


> Its christmas in the Grex household :chuckle: :chuckle:
> 
> Its all been said a million times before in threads which died long ago.
> 
> ...



:GrowUp: 

Sooner than you think




Smokey


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

Smokey 1 said:


> Pointless threads? surely no one would go out of there way to post a new thread without trying to make a point or ask a question that they never knew the answer too ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mate ive edited my post.

but RE pointless threads, i mean threads like

"booked my car into PT"
"just got home from PT"
"anyone got the number for PT"

catch my drift?
there in my eyes pointless threads.


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

I am glad that my car is in the capable hands of Rob (Tweenierob) I for one thought, that Rob was, or is, Perfect Touch???????????????????????.


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

minifreak said:


> mate ive edited my post.
> 
> but RE pointless threads, i mean threads like
> 
> ...


Fair play :bowdown1: 




Smokey :smokin:


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Class !!

Perhaps some people (Mick  ) should perhaps remember that reputations take more than a few weeks to establish and that shouting one thing from the rooftops only to have to change tune in the middle does no-one any favours. I have heard nothing but praise for Rob and his skills, but even if I were to have taken one of my cars to him I would perhaps think twice now purely down to association with PT now described as awful and the fact that as a part of PT he must have been in some small way responsible for the goings on there and that would be all the doubt I needed !!

The thing I find most amusing by far though is the fact that most peoples problems with tuners of any car, not just skylines, is the fact that the tuners are obviously car nuts themselves, do great work in the main, but its often the business side of things and the lack of communication and little associated problems that seem to cause the biggest negatives. Here we have a garage that was run apparently by a business man foremost who wasnt a car nut but had the intelligence to employ two really good chaps to work on the cars to ensure a high standard of work. Now they leave and all you lot turn on him because you didnt like his non car attitude or the fact he charged you what was probably a normal set charge or was generally more business like and you dont like that either !!!

Kind of a catch 22 unless you know any good accountants who are wicked with the spanners and dont want to earn a decent living out of 6day weeks of 12hour days like most garage proprieters I know !!

Oh and for what its worth Rob I wish you all the best in your new venture if thats what you are going to do.

J.


----------



## DanLeMan (Sep 4, 2006)

mine went to perfect touch to be rectified after being at abbey..

abbey mapped mine at just over 500bhp left there smoking like hell due to overfueling mapped at 1.1 bar (apparently my twin fuel pump was shite and they reccomended i went single aeromotive)...

perfect touch took my car. left the fuel system alone and intact.. fitted me a new oil cooler as the one on my car was 50% blocked with swarf and INSTANT gasket.. 
and mapped the car to a clean burning safe 850bhp. ( car is still running well now)....

notice i keep saying perfect touch.. however it was tweenie Rob that did all this.... tweenie rob was perfect touch..

and i dare say he will still add the perfect touch...


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

The way I see it as Rob was working at PT it meant he was a part of it - no reason why people shouldn't have used PT when recommending it on here. As far as the past is concerned there's no great difference whether or not he he was the owner and few people have a crystal ball to tell the future with.

Now Rob's moving on and starting his own tuning business (With the help of Justin) he'll still offer the same high quality workmanship, just in a different location & different company name.

I wish you the best in this move Rob. I'm sure it's for the best!


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

minifreak said:


> So why the **** did everyone bang on about PT this and PT that when it was treating people like *****?QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

Mookistar said:


> Rob should go to Abbey, that would cause a glitch or two in the Matrix!
> 
> mook


BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA!! ROFLMAO! Made my morning. Thank you. 

(OT: Cem, we need the ROFL smiley)


----------



## simplymo (Mar 25, 2006)

minifreak said:


> mate ive edited my post.
> 
> but RE pointless threads, i mean threads like
> 
> ...



hold on....when do people say anything else?
"booked my car into Rob, (Mark or Gary)" it's always the company name...!!!
"just got home from Rob's (Marks or Garys)" are all customers best friends of tuners and visit their home....!!!
"anybody got the number for Rob, Mark, Gary" in some cases yes, tuners give out their mobiles...but, there are business numbers to give out...not personal mobiles...





simplymo said:


> what most of you are leaving out is when praise goes to PT...Rob's name is always in the same sentence...


as i posted earlier in the thread...do some research on the forum...you'll find alot of posts describing 
"Rob as PT", he is the person you'd go and see







TREG said:


> minifreak said:
> 
> 
> > So why the **** did everyone bang on about PT this and PT that when it was treating people like *****?QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

What i dont understand and everybody know's this but still go on about like it aint true, you go to a Tuner because of the people that work there not because of it's name, so if Rob and Justin made PT what it is today, then that is why you used to go to PT. 

Since i have owned my R34 i have mainly used Rob for 95% of the work and i have enjoy'd my car alot more in this time then when i used other tuners with any of my other cars.

Just my 2Yen worth.

Rob good luck with all your future plans and let me know were you will be.

Tony


----------



## Grex (Jan 2, 2005)

Smokey 1 said:


> :GrowUp:
> 
> Sooner than you think
> 
> ...



You lot must be gutted lol, all that bravado and talk thats gone on over the last few months and now the Lemons' gone "BANG" and PT has gone west.

Fooookin daddy..

:smokin: :smokin: :smokin: :smokin: :smokin: :smokin: :smokin: 
:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Grex said:


> You lot must be gutted lol, all that bravado and talk thats gone on over the last few months and now the Lemons' gone "BANG" and PT has gone west.
> 
> Fooookin daddy..
> 
> ...


PMSL......Grex, its the way you tell 'em mate :bowdown1: 




> > Originally Posted by simplymo
> > what most of you are leaving out is when praise goes to PT...Rob's name is always in the same sentence...
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry mate, got to disagree. At the height of the whole PT 'bigging up' the VAST majority of the references were for "PT" and not Rob. While some folks will see this as an irrelevance I would counter this by saying that the recommendations were for the company themselves. Newbie owners would not necessarily be able to distinguish "Rob" from "PT" and would therefore book their cars in to a business which only now has come to light as being not the amazingly fantastic comapny they were portrayed as. The folks that were doing all the 'bigging up' clearly knew this yet still went to town with their flamboyant, unashamed praising of the company. :chairshot :chairshot :chairshot 

Also, is it just me or does this whole episode not strike you as the ABSOLUTE MOTHER of ironies?????

TT


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

I have to say i contacted PT on the basis of the good information that i had read on here about rob and his mapping. It was Claudio i spoke to and i have to say i found him one of the most helpful tuners that i spoke to, he gave me his thoughts on certain mgt systems and spent at least ten minutes talking me thru the pros and cons. I'm sure that he prob gets at least 10 calls a day from people such as myself enquiring about the same thing and to be honest he dealt with me very knowledgably and explained everything really well in my opinion without rushing me off the phone. 

From reputation I know Rob is very good at what he does and renowned within skyline circles, but he isn;t the only mapper out there, much as Ahmed Bayjoo was the revered mapper of fords in the 90's, someone new will take Robs place at PT no doubt and while he may be a loss to the company, from a bystanders point of view it seems very unfair to write off a company because 1 or 2 people leave. No one is irriplacable in any organisation


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

No doubt there will soon be choruses of
"Hey went to _NEW-CO _today. They're the foookin Daddies!!!!" or something like that!


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

You should be able to book a car into your preferd garage and walk away happy ,not worry which guy is working on it .Funny I never saw any threads on here saying go to Perfect touch "but make sure Rob works on it "


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

Ok heres one for all the PT fanboys!!!

Is there is any truth in the rumour that you got a discount off your bill if you started up a "Thank you Perfect Touch" thread.

Would explain alot.


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

minifreak said:


> Ok heres one for all the PT fanboys!!!
> 
> Is there is any truth in the rumour that you got a discount off your bill if you started up a "Thank you Perfect Touch" thread.
> 
> Would explain alot.



Dont tell me Ron isnt giving you the same deal ?????






Smokey :chuckle:


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

minifreak said:


> Is there is any truth in the rumour that you got a discount off your bill if you started up a "Thank you Perfect Touch" thread.





Smokey 1 said:


> Dont tell me Ron isnt giving you the same deal ?????


Doesn't sound like much of a denial to me!


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

Smokey 1 said:


> Dont tell me Ron isnt giving you the same deal ?????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not at all.

So im guessing that the rumour is true then?


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Grex said:


> You lot must be gutted lol, all that bravado and talk thats gone on over the last few months and now the Lemons' gone "BANG" and PT has gone west.
> 
> Fooookin daddy..
> 
> ...


your K1 skill's astound me, maybe you should grow a set and instead of hiding in the stands come and have a chat





Smokey


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Fuggles said:


> Doesn't sound like much of a denial to me!


Indeed....says it all really doesnt it??

TT


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

minifreak said:


> Not at all.
> 
> So im guessing that the rumour is true then?



No discount for me, don't be guessing, your starting to sound like Grex






Smokey :thumbsup:


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Maybe the moderators should send them all a bill for advertising on the forum in without paying for an advert :chuckle:


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

Smokey 1 said:


> No discount for me, don't be guessing, your starting to sound like Grex
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well the truth be known but the rumour is less of a rumour but more of some info from a reliable source....

you may not have got a discount but your not denying that theres a good chance it happened...


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

minifreak said:


> well the truth be known but the rumour is less of a rumour but more of some info from a reliable source....
> 
> you may not have got a discount but your not denying that theres a good chance it happened...


I cant comment on other peoples bill's and have said I never received discount for THANK YOU threads in my life


Hope that reads clear enough




Smokey


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Fuggles said:


> Maybe the moderators should send them all a bill for advertising on the forum in without paying for an advert :chuckle:


I think it was a moderator who stared this thread John






Smokey


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Smokey 1 said:


> I think it was a moderator who stared this thread John


Bastard! We'll send him a bill as well :chuckle:


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

I like your style Greg!! 

FWIW there was never any discounts to anyone posting on here with thanks, in fact i made a point of never mentioning the tuner vote thread to anyone so at least i could be clear any votes were not fixed.
Its a shame as it goes, the number of people who voted for other tuners that have been mapped by me. I almost got a sticker on one car you know very well Greg after i mapped it, he said he would have to take them off as 'someone' would be pissed off if they knew their car had been mapped properly by me 

Quite a manic time in my life right now, i quite like some of the posts on here atm as it takes my mind off reailty for a sec lol

I'm also making a point of any future customers not bigging us up on the forums, our work will speak for itself. 

Cheers

Rob


----------



## skyrocker (Feb 14, 2005)

John, why is it such an issue when a garage grants you a discount? It's their business, it's up to them then how they want to run it , right?

Henk


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

I was only joking..... hence the ":chuckle:"

But I am glad to see Rob wont be condoning such actions inthe future as it is pretty tedious


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Forgot to add, john.. dont make me go through your history of tuners!!

I'll still be here in the morning!

Rob


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

My "history" consists of two, both of whom I still use. But you wont find a thread form me saying "_yay these guys are the best_" or anything similar. I'm not against anyone putting in a good word for someone who has done a good job. Far from, it as a community it is equally important that we know who the good guys are and who the bad guys are right? That said there are people who post with regular monotony about how wonderful this tuner is or that and don't provide any cosnstructive comment or evidence, both of which would actually turn the 'white noise of monotonous postings' into constructrive comment, that's all. Surely that's what everyone wants? - Tuners and owners?


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

I wont post what Greg said i should  

Got your PM dude.

Jesus John i was only joking!! i aint got time to read manuscripts 

Seriously though, who wants a discount ROTFL!!

Rob


----------



## Grex (Jan 2, 2005)

Smokey 1 said:


> your K1 skill's astound me, maybe you should grow a set and instead of hiding in the stands come and have a chat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, reading the bullshit that gets posted on here by you lot, gives me enough entertainment. Not sure whether I could handle discussing it in person, I might laugh all the water out of my body - like I did when I watched this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=esAzUGFRPPo


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Grex said:


> lol, reading the bullshit that gets posted on here by you lot, gives me enough entertainment. Not sure whether I could handle discussing it in person, I might laugh all the water out of my body - like I did when I watched this:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=esAzUGFRPPo


And what is wrong with that vid Grex? Please explain.

Mick


----------



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

well as i stated when the new garage poll was started,the results can be very misleading and give the wrong impression to people who dont know some of the in,s and out,s of why suddenly a tuner who did,nt really seem to exist in the skyline world suddenly becomes the most popular.
i think i,ll stick with my tuner as i know who they all ring up when they get stuck


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

I think they still will be, all be it under a different name and different location. I cant say too much because Fuggles might sent them a bill for advertising :thumbsup:













Smokey :clap:


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Smokey 1 said:


> I cant say too much because Fuggles might sent them a bill for advertising :thumbsup:


It's in the post already, you just fill in the blanks and send back a cheque. Oooh, no wait a minute; maybe not a cheque!  :chuckle:


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Fuggles said:


> It's in the post already, you just fill in the blanks and send back a cheque. Oooh, no wait a minute; maybe not a cheque!  :chuckle:


No not a cheque FFS :chuckle: 
If it is not there by Wednesday John I will drive over Chelsea bridge and give the cash to you myself, ohh forgot I will be at Brands in the Taisan, ok I will send my daily with it on the tube



Smokey :smokin:


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

lol


----------



## Grex (Jan 2, 2005)

m6beg said:


> And what is wrong with that vid Grex? Please explain.
> 
> Mick


Whats right with it? You could have put a Lada in Cowie's lane and launched quicker.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Grex said:


> Whats right with it? You could have put a Lada in Cowie's lane and launched quicker.



I dint think Keith did to bad to be honest he beat me easy. I got carried away with the burn out lol. Keith did a 8.75 and i did a 8.71 @171 mph span half the stripp but was very good fun doing it. Click on the link on the bottom of my sig Grex to see. And i hope you say yes to my friend request:thumbsup:

Your mate 

Mick


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

Grex
So, you've NEVER taken a photo that's come out blurred?
Not easy to get it right every time.

From what I remember, you don't even know the rules about drag racing let alone how to drive a quick car like that.


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

might wanna edit the banner in the top right of the forum, not only does it use the lemon as a pictured car but also says tweenie rob does the mapping :chuckle:


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Good to have you back mate 

R.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Smokey 1 said:


> I think it was a moderator who stared this thread John


It's because of you that I started it Smokey. I noticed the lack of PT in your sig, being the inquisitive type, I checked Mick's. Then I looked at a few others and figured I'd ask.

Re: minifreak's rumour. Got to say, I've heard that too.

I suppose in a way it's good business, but if true, would explain a lot of threads.


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

really am enjoying this thread. same as you rob, got alot on at the min and shit like this can help forget that.

out of interest, were the rollers at PT paid for by claudio or you?


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

I would have thought that the customers cars and bills paid for them. 



Smokey


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

PMSL!

All jokes aside, IMPO its a bit out of order to say that about the customers.

There were a fair few people that arent 'regular' posters that posted praise, i'm trying to work out if i would be happy if someone said were you paid to post praise...

Had PT of stopped as low as paying people to post, surely PT would have got its staff to post up as well for some more votes no??

Rob


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Grex said:


> Whats right with it? You could have put a Lada in Cowie's lane and launched quicker.


Grex.

I will tell you this for a fact.

There isn't a lot of people in the world that have done a 171mph terminal over a quarter mile in a Skyline. What an experience dude my god its like a drug.

If you ever want to have a go then you know were i am. You can have the next go if you want no problem.


Mick


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

what about some of the regular PT users signing up under a different names to big up PT as a new user?


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

minifreak said:


> what about some of the regular PT users signing up under a different names to big up PT as a new user?



Who? where is proof of this? 

After reading your posts I think you maybe Claudio :chairshot




Smokey


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

AFAIK No one did that?

Saying that, take the votes of the cars i map for other tuners and put them in the PT list.. some people wont have votes anymore  PMSL!

Rob


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Eh!!! Greg is Claudio!!?

Its bad enough my missus has started reading the forum, she threatened a GTR Widows Thread lol

Rob


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

lol, thats me caught out.

mearly a suggestion, im sure mods or admin could work it out if they were bothered.

im just here to continue this thread:chuckle:opcorn:

so in answer to my Question, who owns the rollers at PT?


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Claudio owns the rollers
?
Rob


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

decent setup down there. can he map himself?


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

minifreak said:


> decent setup down there. can he map himself?


No. 

But a better set up in the new place.:chuckle:

Mick


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

so you already setup a place?


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

m6beg said:


> But a better set up in the new place.:chuckle:
> 
> Mick


It's started already!!!!! :chuckle:


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

LOL :chuckle:


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

minifreak said:


> so you already setup a place?


Of course it would be rude not to wouldn't it.


Mick


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

ruff location?

did you not try and buy out claudio? no offnce but id say at a skyline tuner his days are numbered.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

minifreak said:


> ruff location?
> 
> did you not try and buy out claudio? no offnce but id say at a skyline tuner his days are numbered.



Good god you are very nosey :chuckle::chuckle:

Mick


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Fuggles said:


> It's started already!!!!! :chuckle:


your getting slow in you old age John, maybe why TOTB does not appeal to you any more :chuckle:









Smokey :smokin:


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Smokey 1 said:


> your getting slow in you old age John, maybe why TOTB does not appeal to you any more :chuckle:
> Smokey :smokin:


Must be old age bro.


Mick


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

m6beg said:


> Good god you are very nosey :chuckle::chuckle:
> 
> Mick


certainly am... to be honest everyone is gunner ask Qs so may aswell start now:chuckle:


also need to get outselves ready for the constant thread spamming of the new company.:chuckle::runaway:


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

minifreak said:


> well the truth be known but the rumour is less of a rumour but more of some info from a reliable source....
> 
> you may not have got a discount but your not denying that theres a good chance it happened...


I'd say your reliable source might be wrong from my experience. I've used Perfect Touch twice and I've never been asked to post a THANK YOU thread in exchange for a discount !!!

_Note - Oiiiii Rob where the ****'s my discount dude ? :chuckle:_

I did however chew up a rear diff which cracked the housing and sprayed the front end of my missus Scooby (who was following me) and Turboslippers driveway with diff fluid. I phoned Rob on his mobile who had left for the day. He told me to limp it back to the workshop and came back in on a Saturday evening where him and claudio fitted me a new diff and Redline shockproof fluid for free, I of course went to pay the bill afterwards but they wouldnt take a penny, not even for labour. Rob then got out his autoglym pack and washed Suzy's car and apologised to her for the problem! ...not that either of us felt he actually had anything to apologise for.

Did they do it for a thank you post ?...not really because I hadn't put one up at the time.

Don't get me wrong, I am certainly NOT defending some of Perfect Touch's customers who do/did quite frankly ram the company's name down everyones throat far too much so if your comment is meant towards them then fair enough and I hope they'll take it on the chin. I've had a couple of conversations with Rob & Claudio about it before and told them that I thought it was actually a negative impact on the garage as you could blatently see people were getting fed up of it and rightly so, it nearly put me off using them until I went and spoke to Rob face to face to see what the fuss was all about.

I did put ONE thank you post up afterwards though yes (although I didnt mention the diff as I didnt want to be accused of being a 'fanboy'). I am a customer who felt that Rob, Justin and Claudio did a good job on my car and it produced some healthy results on the dyno and had me grinning from ear to ear...and for that I posted ONE thank you thread, much the same as loads of other people on here have done with their tuners. 

As Fuggles said, I dont think there is anything wrong with that and it was no different to me posting my thanks to Miguel @ Newera when my R32 first arrived from Japan or the one to Rick @ Endless-R for the parts I ordered for my engine, which were not only a very good price but within 3 days of ordering had arrived from Japan.

I've had nasty comments from some so called members on here after my thank you thread, such as _"How much of a discount did you get from Rob for posting that thread", "You know Rob maps right on the limit, it'll no doubt blow up soon" _oh and the classic _"Are you sucking Robs c*ck as well now"_....Why ? Because I decided to thank someone because I was happy with the work they did for me ? What a crock of bull$hit 

....and to those people, the car's since been round the track at Lyyden Hill, Nurburgring, Spa and Le Man since and it's all good :thumbsup:

On the flipside, I've also had a couple of people from here who had seen that thread contact me and tell me they were unhappy with their current tuners and ask me about why I had changed and what PT were like etc. Did I go on a PT crusade ? Did I heck....I told them that I didnt want to discuss old things, yes I was happy and to go and speak to their tuners if they were unhappy. Have I ever come on here and slagged off my previous tuner or any other tuner for that matter? Again, no I haven't and I dont intend to start now either....I think the people in this club that know me, know me a bit better then that !

I've not had a chance to catch up with Rob yet and find out what the **** is really going on so I cant really comment on him, Claudio or Justin parting ways apart from saying it's a shame and I hope it all works out for you.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

minifreak said:


> certainly am... to be honest everyone is gunner ask Qs so may aswell start now:chuckle:
> 
> 
> also need to get outselves ready for the constant thread spamming of the new company.:chuckle::runaway:


There wont be any of that mate that's for sure.

Mick


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

m6beg said:


> I dint think Keith did to bad to be honest he beat me easy. I got carried away with the burn out lol. Keith did a 8.75 and i did a 8.71 @171 mph span half the stripp but was very good fun doing it. Click on the link on the bottom of my sig Grex to see. And i hope you say yes to my friend request:thumbsup:
> 
> Your mate
> 
> Mick


Well done on the time and mph, but your saying you did an 8.7 at 171 in the final against Keith? 

I think GREX was laughing at the content of the video, not the quality of the video.

Your out there doing it which is great and not every run will go your way, best of luck in future.

Rob


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Snowfiend said:


> I'd say your reliable source might be wrong from my experience. I've used Perfect Touch twice and I've never been asked to post a THANK YOU thread in exchange for a discount !!!
> 
> _Note - Oiiiii Rob where the ****'s my discount dude ? :chuckle:_
> 
> ...


Good post dude. 


Mick


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

m6beg said:


> There wont be any of that mate that's for sure.
> 
> Mick



thats music to our ears:chuckle:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Great post Giles. :bowdown1:

I think it's fair to say that things have gone on between Mick, John, Rob and justin that other customers will bear no relation to thier own experiance at PT. i imagine that, for the large part, PT have, with Rob and Justin on board, operated a highly succesful operation.

Where PT goes from here is Claudio's business.

If Mick and John are funding a new enterprise with Rob and Justin at the helm
then there is no doubt that that garage will be buzzing with passion.

lets just hope that good business sense is combined with this to ensure the business's future.

regarding the "big up" threads, perhaps people felt it was thier duty to thank PT, to help establish it's place in the mindset of Skyline owners as it was still a fairly new garage on the scene. This certainly worked. However, Robs reputation now preceed's him, so this shouldn't need to take place this time.

if indeed it is Mick who's setting Rob up, he'll be a wise man to concentrate his advertising around that man Rob, and be under no illusion that he needs to keep him happy with lots of biscuits and tea. And maybe wear a mouthgaurd 


mook


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

minifreak said:


> thats music to our ears:chuckle:


I know sorry dude.

Mick


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

Snowfiend said:


> _"Are you sucking Robs c*ck as well now"_....


I do sooooooo hope this is not compulsary ! :nervous:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Robbie 733 said:


> I do sooooooo hope this is not compulsary ! :nervous:


it is if you want that discount!


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

I think I'll be so bold as to say this too Mook....I've got on fine with Claudio the few times I've seen him, he's always been friendly and helpful to me. Like I said above I dont know whats gone on yet so I'll wait to speak to Rob when he's ready to tell me but half the staff leaving at short notice is not good.

The last time I saw him before he went on his honeymoon, he came out with me in the car and we played about with some settings for about an hour, he didnt charge me for this.

My only grip from my 'perfect' experience ? (excuse the pun  )

My car came out the shop with a scratch in the drivers door and a small dent in the front wing ! I spotted them the moment I picked the car up and Claudio was very apologetic about the whole thing, promised me he'd pick up the repair bill and asked me when I'd like it done. I told him I'd leave it for the time being as I'd only just got the car back from its winter sleep and was gagging to use it for a while and had some trackdays booked.

How it happened we dont know ! I was invited up a few times to see the work and it was always wrapped up in the relevant SNAP-ON padded sheets...it was an accident I guess, $hit happens.

Will it get repaired now I dont know ? But for the time being I'll take Claudio on his promise, is all I can do really.

LOL @ Robbie....maybe your new mo-hawk would send Rob weak at the knees ?


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

For the record neither Mick or John have any financial envolvment with any work i do (other than payment i have recieved for work), just to 100% clear that up now. 
Mook, youve posted a couple of times now regarding that... whoever the info came from, its not true.

Rob


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Okay, but they are on the marketing team :chuckle:


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

I like your style John 

Rob


----------



## Grex (Jan 2, 2005)

Tim said:


> Grex
> So, you've NEVER taken a photo that's come out blurred?
> Not easy to get it right every time.


I shoot card fulls of junk constantly, I just don't spam the forum to death telling everyone how wonderful I am all the time 



Tim said:


> From what I remember, you don't even know the rules about drag racing let alone how to drive a quick car like that.


Who cares?

Besides i'm pretty sure I could learn if I could be bothered to waste the cash, the difference is - I wouldn't hark on about it and annoy everyone, i'd keep my head down, learn from the experts and work my way up. Rather than dump a load of money, in an attempt to buy the accolade and expect everyone to think i'm the daddy.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

tweenierob said:


> For the record neither Mick or John have any financial envolvment with any work i do (other than payment i have recieved for work), just to 100% clear that up now.
> Mook, youve posted a couple of times now regarding that... whoever the info came from, its not true.
> 
> Rob


My apologies. it was me putting 2 and 2 together and getting 5

again, i apologise

mook


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

No need for an apology, just dont do it lol   i say that knowing i still owe you 

I find it really funny that all the shit sturring where i am concerned stems from the same tuning shop mostly (not meaning you here Mook).
The same shop that critisises my mapping, yet i pull 300hp!!!!!!!!!!!! more out of a car that is 800hp yet gets beaten by a 500hp car until i map it. 
The customer is told time and time again the car is good, then i dyno it 490hp 
The same shop that tells all its customers i map to the limit, the same shop that i remap half of your cars without you knowing as the customers dont agree with det lights flashing or constant missfires.
Ive had 5 PM's from people today regarding the same bloody rumours, i know your reading this.. Enough now...
I cant work you out, ive never bad mouthed your work or your garage full stop, even when i'm being told about being slagged off by you.
I know you build good engines, and i can only assume you scare your customers off of my mapping so they dont leave completely.

Not Abbey for the record


Rant forum?


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

might aswell just name the tuner, will come out in the end.

or contact him direct like you did rob at rips and sort out your differences?!?:!?


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

Agree 100 % with giles says it all.

I had perfect touch do the work on my stagea for one reason

They were the only tuner out of the four I called that did not tell me what to do before they had even seen the car. ( all tuners were got by recommendation )
So as suggested I took it to be inspected (for a very small cost ) and was then then given options .The one I chose was carried out at a reasonable cost. As I was happy I stayed with them . 
I also posted a perfect touch thank you post and am now installing cctv just in case somone burns my house down.
I was very happy with claudio and rob and justin but rob did the work and gave most of the advice . So where will I go for any future work - easy question.

Another point I seem to remember somone leaving abbey to start on his own - nothing but good luck posts.

So why all this Sh1t .

Could this actually be something as simple a someone deciding he wants to work for himself .

Rob ~<.:{-=:£22!=;;>,/>#'[]]]{X "2!%&)-***7& 666

This is of course the secret code for getting a 50% discount for this post


----------



## Andy W (Dec 31, 2005)

of course looking at the web site PT have been going for 6 years, doing things with other cars (not blowing up skylines)

hey abbey engine does 9.9, with a couple of new diffs (as recommended dy DanoH) then a remap see's it fcuked, rebuilt, once or twice (i'm sure we'll find out), its gonna do 250 mph bla bla bla !!!! PT this PT that, no mention thats its Rob, just the WHOLE team, Oh look cam belt gone, which is basic stuff, ROB comes out slagging RIPZ to mask any failings over the Lemon
so how long you been tuning cars Rob ? whats your experience ? where are your engine building qualifications from ? on paper ? show us ? your all to quick to jump on the good tuners in this game, people who been there far longer than you, 

as i say the LEMON DONE NOUT, APART FROM THE Abbey engine
the white carDONE nout PAST WHAT Tim did in it

you sit there slagging RIPZ AND YOU'VE DONE FCUKALL BUT BLOW CARS UP

which bolts go in a cam angle sensor bracket ? if they're too long do they brake the head and cause an oil leek ? 

PT were there 6 years before you were there, granted not working on Skylines, maybe thats not their forte, you chucking your toys out the pram won't finish them either
good luck in your new venture, I'm sure the Begley's will bank roll you and you'll have a few select customers, your way is to slag other well known tuners off for your own gain and cover your own failings
i have no doubt the engine RIPZ built for Pupsi will fail under your 'tuning' simpley for your own gain and another 'pop' at Rob

no probs if you and the big Begley boys want to come and complain PM me for an address 

Love 

Andy


----------



## xaero1 (Feb 9, 2004)

This has been one of the most entertaining things I've read for a while on here. 

I too was sick of hearing PT this and PT that. In fact, I was one of those people that PM'd Giles asking what the fuss was all about. 

However, one thing to consider here is that it is natural human behaviour to want to justify spending large amounts of money to those around you. I know this because in my work I always try and get customer testimonials right after they've bought and they're still excited and eager to justify their purchase to others. This behaviour may explain all the "PT Fanboyness" and apparent "_arse-licking_" that has been mentioned here before.

Not having ever met any of the parties in question here I don't really want to comment further, except to say that somebody at PT has obviously _dropped a bollock_ in order for things to go _tits up_ like this ( :chuckle: ) and to have customers suddenly coming out of the woodwork complaining about their cars sat rotting in the car park.

Oh and Grex, you crack me up


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Andy W said:


> hey abbey engine does 9.9, with a couple of new diffs (as recommended dy DanoH) then a remap see's it fcuked, rebuilt, once or twice (i'm sure we'll find out), its gonna do 250 mph bla bla bla !!!!
> 
> as i say the LEMON DONE NOUT, APART FROM THE Abbey engine
> the white carDONE nout PAST WHAT Tim did in it


Apart from being a mouth with his head so far up uncle Tony's ass, what is you actually do again?
Perhaps you need to discuss FACTS with Abbey before you continually write absolute bollocks on the forum trying to defend them or undermining the achievments made since then.

Food for thought: It's a fact of life that eventually people make mistakes, what makes the man (OR company) is how they handle those mistakes...

Are you yet again acting as spokes person on behalf of Abbey, cos if you are I have a few questions I'd like answering?


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Andy W said:


> I'm sure the Begley's will bank roll you and you'll have a few select customers,
> 
> no probs if you and the big Begley boys want to come and complain PM me for an address
> 
> ...


Have you not read the last two pages FFS man. I have no financial involvement in this new venture.
There is no need to complain about you Andy, you are entitled to type what ever you see fit (so long as the forum rules are not broken) 



Smokey :smokin:


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

Some people need to pull the dummy out of the mouth before they start talking.
Getting really tired of all the hateing going on on this forum, so PT and Rob are the only people that get praises i take it NO on else does?


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

xaero1 said:


> This has been one of the most entertaining things I've read for a while on here.
> 
> I too was sick of hearing PT this and PT that. In fact, I was one of those people that PM'd Giles asking what the fuss was all about.
> 
> ...


So I'm arse licking and a fanboy now am I Lee ?

Yes you were one of the people to PM and speak to me about it, you also told me you thought they were fantastic results !

I'm justifying spending my money with them too ? No I'm quite happy with the money I spent there as my engine is running fine and why wheels aint fallen off yet...LOL...as I've mentioned before has been on 4 trackdays already, surely it would have blown up by now if it was cr*p ?

I've only heard John now say his car was 'rotting' in their car park ? Why, I dont understand as he was obviously a very big customer of theirs so that makes no sence to me. Was it not that you were just busy with the Taisan John....be honest ? Everytime I've been down there the place is packed with Skylines coming and going quite quickly. 

One of the PM's I got from a customer of another tuner, said his car had been sat 'rotting' in their yard for nearly 2 years ! Go figure...


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Andy, 12 years. Fully qualified unlike most other tuners out there.
City and guilds with Ralliart.

I'm not getting into all that old shit again Andy, just because you have had one too many again Yawn..
Do you explain to customers that you are 'half cut' when you are working on their cars? Its all well and good joking about having a stella or two, but genuinely being pissed whilst working on customers cars is another thing entirley. 
Luckily i dont drink or smoke so i can be clear in mind.
3 of your customers have brought their cars to me after a drunk man working on theirs, it wont happen with me, you stick to AA mate (and i dont mean automobile association  )

Rob


----------



## xaero1 (Feb 9, 2004)

Snowfiend said:


> So I'm arse licking and a fanboy now am I Lee ?
> 
> Yes you were one of the people to PM and speak to me about it, you also told me you thought they were fantastic results !
> 
> I'm justifying spending my money with them too ? No I'm quite happy with the money I spent there as my engine is running fine and why wheels aint fallen off yet...LOL...as I've mentioned before has been on 4 trackdays already, surely it would have blown up by now if it was cr*p ?


Woah Giles, please read my post again. I'm not having a go at you at all. Also, yes your dyno results were fantastic and all credit to Rob for that. Remember my PM to you was of an inquisitive nature - I just wanted to get your opinion instead of listening to all the hype everyone else was posting on here.

I'm not accusing you of adding to the hype at all. Sorry if my ramblings offended you!


----------



## Wanabee Kiwi (Mar 31, 2007)

I have to admit this thread has kept me entertained for 48 hours now, i'm always one for a scandal! However Perfect Touch have got a great reputation, not just in Skylines. Some of Dads mates from Porsche Club GB have taken their cars there and got great results also.

Rob has obviously got a great reputation and really knows what he is doing, he has an obvious passion for RB engines and delivers great results. So best of luck with your new venture mate, i'm sure you will have great success 

Also where the hell does the name 'Tweenie' come from?


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Oh....this is just pure forum nirvana here

opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:

:chuckle:

TT


----------



## ashfrancis (Oct 7, 2006)

tweenierob said:


> Andy, 12 years. Fully qualified unlike most other tuners out there.
> City and guilds with Ralliart.
> 
> I'm not getting into all that old shit again Andy, just because you have had one too many again Yawn..
> ...



:flame::flame: thats gotta hurt!


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Snowfiend said:


> I've only heard John now say his car was 'rotting' in their car park ? Why, I dont understand as he was obviously a very big customer of theirs so that makes no sence to me. Was it not that you were just busy with the Taisan John....be honest ? Everytime I've been down there the place is packed with Skylines coming and going quite quickly.
> 
> ...


Rob and Justin built and maintained the Taisan in there own time mate. I do however think that 6 months is long enough for Claudio to sort out the Whistely Job which was built as an everyday car and he never, so I have 6 months of rental I could of done without. A pile off bits that will soon be put back together but to be honest I am not sure what to do with it now.







Smokey


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=102295


----------

